
Why C Students Are More Successful After Graduation - dicemoose
https://medium.com/life-learning/10-reasons-why-c-students-are-more-successful-after-graduation-e5287760525f#.1uqt7k1jo
======
jacalata
This piece appears to beg the question - is there any evidence that C students
_are_ more successful after graduation? Or that students who get a C grade are
doing any of the things he talks about? Or is this a weak justification for
why his own grades were poor and perhaps the average C student is actually a
stressed out kid who is working a minimum wage job to help pay expenses and
following every rule they can find/spending 40 hours a week drinking and
watching football?

~~~
Joof
I think there's a certain category. I was an A and C student depending on how
useful I expected a course to be. I also took much harder courses than my
peers and social engineered my way into honors classes (I sucked at calculus,
but this journal filled with abstract algebra I did for funsies says I can
probably do honors analysis of algorithms). I think my in-major GPA ended up
over a full point higher than my general GPA.

------
dingo_bat
From the article: The world doesn’t need obedient and compliant factory
workers anymore. The world needs artists, creatives, hackers, and innovators.
We’re done with apathetically living out our lives in school and at our 9-to-5
jobs. We’re sick of it. We’re done with it.

IMO, this is why our software is riddled with bugs, slow and generally low
quality. Seriously, use the latest Facebook app on the latest iPhone 6s device
over a gigabit wifi connection and watch how it lags and bugs out in multiple
tiny ways. Software engineering has forgotten the engineering part. Our
software should be as solid as the golden gate bridge, sturdy and solid for a
100 years. I believe it's the rigid 9 to 5 discipline that brings that sort of
reliability, instead of treating devs like art college students.

~~~
wcummings
>IMO, this is why our software is riddled with bugs, slow and generally low
quality. Seriously, use the latest Facebook app on the latest iPhone 6s device
over a gigabit wifi connection and watch how it lags and bugs out in multiple
tiny ways. Software engineering has forgotten the engineering part. Our
software should be as solid as the golden gate bridge, sturdy and solid for a
100 years. I believe it's the rigid 9 to 5 discipline that brings that sort of
reliability, instead of treating devs like art college students.

Sounds like a lot of BS to justify your existence. People built bridges before
they had the knowledge of physics to understand why they didn't fall over.
Software hasn't even existed 100 years. Get over yourself.

~~~
erroneousfunk
They built bridges, sure, but they were usually over-engineered stone
behemoths over relatively small rivers that didn't exactly require a
structural engineer to calculate loads on. Pile on some rocks, arrange them in
non-stupid way that won't fall apart under stress, throw some mud in the
cracks between the rocks -- it's a bridge!

Anyone can build a bridge that stands. The trick is in building a bridge that
barely stands, or suspension bridge that spans over a mile on strands of
steel, with known tolerances to earthquakes and storms. You can't build the
Golden Gate bridge without physics.

Anyone can throw together some software, put it on the Internet, and keep
throwing more AWS money at it as needed. But software engineering is about
constantly finding better ways, running simulations to model loads, using
clever properties of math and information theory to reduce required resources
and building code to do what's required of it as efficiently as possible.

